# Promise.tv



## steveroe (Oct 29, 2002)

> Promise is the new-generation Freeview player. It will change the way you watch Freeview. Why? Because it promises that you need never miss a programme again.
> 
> From the moment it's plugged in it records every programme, on every channel, and stores them for a whole week (three days for promise lite). It sounds unbelievable, but it's true.
> 
> ...


http://www.promise.tv/

My first thought was that only having a week to watch everything was a bit optimistic but:



> Can I keep a programme for more than a week?
> Yes! A simple button press from the on-screen guide will tell the recorder to keep a programme on the disk. It is then available from a separate Saved Programmes list.


Wait until you see the remote though...










Oh, and the price - £1200-£5000!


----------



## BobBlueUK (Jan 4, 2002)

Spam post reported (now removed and no longer visible!)


----------



## katman (Jun 4, 2002)

BobBlueUK said:


> Spam reported


Why ?????

I dont think Steve is trying to promote the product in anyway.

I cant for the life of me see why anyone would want to record everything on Freeview. I rarely watch anything on the channels that are available on Freeview and despite owning 4 Freeview boxes and a TV with Freeview built in I never use them.

On the other hand.... if someone could come up with a box that could store the output of Universal - Discovery - NatGeo and History without having to subscribe to Sky then I would most definately be interested 

My Series One Tivo continues to save the day becuase I noticed in the ToDo list that it pick up House resuming this thursday after the Christmas break because the series link on the crappy SKY HD box disappered long ago and Virgin isnt available.


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

iirc one of the pc based pvr software solutions can record a full mux so I guess this does that across 5/6 muxes 24/7. No conflicts, ever!
That must be a lot of disc space, I'd worry for reliabilty.
All in all it seems like sledgehammer approach to the pvr but I guess in a multiperson house it could be useful.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

I did something like this a while back using vlc but it was a bit messy.

A mux is about 10GB per hour, all 6 muxes would be 1.5TB per day,
so not too bad with modern drives (when the prices go back down!)

So I'm guessing the Promise Lite with 3 day recording (for £1200) is a 4TB unit with 2x 2TB drives ?

Shows how far we've come from that old silver box with 15GB and 30GB drives inside


----------



## BobBlueUK (Jan 4, 2002)

katman said:


> Why ?????
> 
> I dont think Steve is trying to promote the product in anyway.


It wasn't a reference to Steve's post!

The spam in question (previously post #2 in this thread) has since been removed by a Mod...


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

I wonder if its clever enough to disregard the +1 and subscription only content?


----------



## drgeoff (Nov 10, 2005)

AMc said:


> I wonder if its clever enough to disregard the +1 and subscription only content?


I don't how exactly what it does inside but IMHO the design would be much simpler if it simply recorded all 6 muxes intact rather trying to drop some channels from them or demuxing down to individual channels and recording those.


----------



## katman (Jun 4, 2002)

BobBlueUK said:


> It wasn't a reference to Steve's post!
> 
> The spam in question (previously post #2 in this thread) has since been removed by a Mod...


Sorry, my mistake LOL.

Maybe the mods should also remove the "spam reported" post to avoid similar confusion !!!


----------

